# My Rex Is Adopted...I miss him



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So Judy Crow picked up my Rex last night. She had several applicants, in her area (Fallbrook) who were interested in him. On the way to my house, she stopped for a home visit, and it was a wonderful home. Judy was pleased, so was I. Rex will be in absolute heaven with this couple. Rex will leave Judy's on Wednesday, to his forever home. 

*I LOVE YOU LITTLE MAN!!*










*LIVE LONG AND PROSPER MY WEE ONE*


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

It has got to be hard to let them go.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so very happy for Rex!!! I have to say those pictures have me
crying!! I just see love when I look at them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*HEY AUNTY JUDY, WHAT YOU LOOKIN' AT?*











*AUNTY JUDY, GET WITH THE PROGRAM, GET YOUR GLASSES ON!!*


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! I'm so glad that he's found the perfect home!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Those pics just warm my heart. Deb, you are an angel!! I'm so happy for Rex! But I'm sure that he will miss you too!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Rex's new Mom and Dad paid a visit. They love him. Heck, who wouldn't? He's a good boy. One of the best fosters I've ever had. They are all so very lucky to have each other. 

*HERE'S REX WITH HIS FOREVER FAMILY: *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what great pictures ... full of love. Rex looks right at home with his new family. Great job to all responsible!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How lovely to see. It must be so hard but also gratifying to see them go when you feel confident that you have found the right match.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rex looks like he got a great new home. Have a happy life sweet Rex.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Deb. Such beautiful, heartwarming pictures. Rex will always love his #1 Mommy.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's awesome, i know it's hard to let them go, but so rewarding too. What a great family Rex is going to. I love all of the pictures and you can just see the love you have for him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb - you've done it again. Given this little boy love, happiness and a new life. It's so bittersweet seeing him go but we all know, and you more than anyone, how wonderful it is for Rex to go to a great family. They look like a perfect fit and a ready made brother. So cool. I know you're sad but also be so proud. :wub: This leaves a place for another wee one Uh, uh is LBB rolling his eyes over that? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Deb - you've done it again. Given this little boy love, happiness and a new life. It's so bittersweet seeing him go but we all know, and you more than anyone, how wonderful it is for Rex to go to a great family. They look like a perfect fit and a ready made brother. So cool. I know you're sad but also be so proud. :wub: This leaves a place for another wee one *Uh, uh is LBB rolling his eyes over that? :HistericalSmiley:*


Oh Aunty, I've rolled my eyes so much at Deb, they rolled right out of my face ~ :HistericalSmiley: Love your favorite blind, giraffe neck dog ~ LBB

You make me sick, LBB. Your stupid eyes didn't roll out of your dumb head. You said you scratched them out yourself, after seeing Deb naked ~ Jops

I've decided to rehome ALL of you ~ Deb


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh Aunty, I've rolled my eyes so much at Deb, they rolled right out of my face ~ :HistericalSmiley: Love your favorite blind, giraffe neck dog ~ LBB
> 
> You make me sick, LBB. Your stupid eyes didn't roll out of your dumb head. *You said you scratched them out yourself, after seeing Deb naked ~ * Jops
> 
> I've decided to rehome ALL of you ~ Deb


 :smrofl::smrofl: With that, I'll go to sleep. Nothing like a good laugh before turning in. Night Deb!:hugging:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great, Deb! They look like wonderful people, but I'm sure you miss him a little (a lot...).


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, Rex, what a lucky boy you have been, to sojourn with Deb, and then to be on your way to your new home with such a nice family! :wub:

Hugs to Deb for all she does--to love and care for them, and then send them on their way in the world! :grouphug:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:​*HOORAY FOR REX! THERE WILL ALWAYS BE A SPECIAL PLACE IN HIS HEART FOR YOU, DEB.*​


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful for Rex!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! congratulations Rex !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bitter-sweet---so much of life is like that! 
Bravo for you Deb! What a lucky little guy Rex is---to have lovely people who filled up his heart w/love & care! 
Gone & never forgotten! I hope we get some photo updates in the future.
hugs to you Deb.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb I am so excited for Rex, I can only imagine how hard it is to say goodbye to those little ones, but I'm sure your heart rejoices when they find a forever home. Loved the pictures


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sending you (((((((((Huge Hugs)))))))))) you malty momma with a heart of solid gold... just think of all the many little ones who you have patched their hearts with pure love and then broke your own sending them to a furever home... hardest job in the world. I admire/love/respect/am in awe of you.... Please be good to yourself because I know you love each one like they were your very own and then have to give them away... but you are making room for another one who needs you

:heart::heart::heart::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::smootch::smootch::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

He looks very happy with his new family. I'm glad he has a wonderful home.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Such beautiful photos. Those sweet little fluffs must be so hard to let go. They are such lovely souls that melt your heart.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm soooooooooooooooo happy for Rex. I'm sure that he will be well loved in his furever home. But, Deb, I just don't know how you do it. I would miss each one so terribly.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to Rex. I hope he loves his forever home. :chili:

Sorry you are missing him. :grouphug: Nikki, Keiko, and I send you a big hug.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's hard to see them go but you can't keep them all,gotta make room for another fluff in need.
I cry when they leave but they're happy tears.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> It's hard to see them go but you can't keep them all,gotta make room for another fluff in need.
> *I cry when they leave but they're happy tears*.


To be honest, mine are selfish tears. Funny, thru the years, you'd think I would get used to it. And you're right. I can't keep them all. The ones, I keep, are old, or with health issues, and no one wants them. The adoptable ones win my heart, just as well. But, of course, must leave, to not only make room, but to move on to happy lives. Perfect for their situation. 

It's all good. I look forward to the updates, and pics of my wee ones.
Yep, that warms my heart.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, hes so cute!!:wub::wub:


----------

